

38 Year Old Takes the SAT - edw519
http://www.wired.com/culture/education/magazine/16-03/ps_sat

======
ojbyrne
47, took the GRE last year. Scored kinda well.. but it also felt kind of
empty. Like wow, I'm still good at high school math.

